

What are good job boards for Bay Area startups? - dylanhassinger

I really want to find a job with a San Francisco start up. (Remote ideally, but hey beggars can't be choosers.)<p>I've tried the HN Who's Hiring threads, and the SF Bay craigslist resumes section, and gotten some responses.<p>Are there any other good jobs boards out there that startups keep an eye on? Thanks!
======
mikeburrelljr
Start-up specific jobs: <http://www.startupers.com>

Venture-backed start-up jobs: <http://ventureloop.com>

Legit job aggregator: <http://www.indeed.com>

